# Best 3d pin sight



## -chris- (Nov 7, 2005)

Just wondering what's the best pin sight for bowhunter class? I started out shooting open c and have a sure loc challenger now but am trying to get rid of it for a pin sight.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

i personally prefer the axcel armortech for the purpose of adjustability and toughness. sword makes a great sight with the apex 3rd plane, had one of thos and loved it. have a spott hogg hogg it too and it is a well built sight. biggest thing is you need to ask yourself is how much money do i want to spend? what am i looking for in a sight? whats going to be the main use of this sight? once you answer those you will have set a good base to start searching off of.

if you want micro adjustment then spot hogg and axcel
if you want brightness then axcel and sword
if you want an extension the spot hogg and sword and even sure loc
if you want protected fibers the axcel and spot hogg with a wrap. 

the choices are endless


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

I wouldn't call it the best...but I have one, and it's not that bad of a sight...

Spot-Hogg Hogg-It. If you get one, be sure to get a wrapped one with 0.010 pins...Their 19's are just way to big...for me, at least.


When I send mine in, I will get it re-done with a small-head, a wrap kit, and 0.010 pins.

These are just my opinions...

It is a well-made sight...

The Axcel Armortech HD is another good one. My shooting partner has one, and loves it. It's the guy that posted above me (CowboyJunkie).

Sword Apex 3rd Plane is a good one. He also had one of those, and I liked it alot, as well.

And Toxonics is supposed to be making a micro-pin-adjust sight, and it should be out pretty soon, if it isn't already. Tox makes good sights, too.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey Spanky...Axcel offering that Armortech with a rail yet???

Might just sell my Hogg-It pretty cheap, and get one of those for my Reezen for hunting...Those fibers are incredibly bright...and that micro-adjust is just too sweet!


----------



## grey squirrel (Apr 5, 2005)

*Sword*

Sword makes an excellent, durable, bright fiber sight!


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Sword's are very reasonably priced, too.

They're well worth the money.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

heard thru the grapevine that the axcel armortech will have a rail before 2010...so 7-8 months till its supposed to be out?


----------



## copperdoc1 (Mar 30, 2008)

Hogg it with small pins and small guard! :darkbeer:


----------



## Big Johnc (Sep 2, 2007)

Sword,Sword,Sword


----------



## brad471 (Feb 21, 2009)

check out the black gold red zone


----------



## Jay Sea (Jun 6, 2006)

Try a Sword, resonably priced and solid to boot. :thumbs_up


----------



## little dan (Feb 12, 2009)

A vote for sword here, pin's are bright, just built solid period. :tongue:


----------



## TexasHuntinGirl (Apr 3, 2009)

SWORD!!! Just got mine and I LOVE IT..... 10 pins are supper bright!!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Don't waste your money "trying sights". Just start with a Spot Hogg Hogg-It. If you shoot pins for anytime you're going to end up with one. I use mine for spots, 3D and hunting. A small guard with .010 pins will get it done. You may choose to use an .019 pin for spots and for short yardage hunting. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to swap the pins around. 

Before I bought a Hogg-It I tried a couple of "good" sights........ Sure most manufacturers will replace the buggered up pin track but you have to suffer first and then find something else to use until it's rebuilt.

Sword makes a well built sight but it's not Hogg-It. I know a guy that has 3 and he's getting a Hogg-It for spots and 3D.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

My buddy just sent one back, that he bought used on eBay, and the 2nd and 3rd axees were all boogered-up (BAD!)...and he sent it to Spott-Hogg, and they put him a whole new 2nd and 3rd Axis adjustment setup on his old rail, and put his old small head back on and installed a .010 pin kit and put on a wrap kit...

They asked him was he the original owner of the sight, and he told them no...and they still fixed the sight for him for free (they charged for the wrap & stuff, but they fixed the messed up stuff for free)...That's what I call customer service!

That's why I'm glad I have a Spott-Hogg.

I'm fixing to send mine off to have a small head, wrap kit, & 0.010 pins installed on mine. I bought it used for a really good price a while back, and it has the large head with .019 pins...not recommended for 3D.

For 3D I'd go with the 0.010 pins and wrap kit, for sure!


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

Kstigall said:


> Don't waste your money "trying sights". Just start with a Spot Hogg Hogg-It. If you shoot pins for anytime you're going to end up with one. I use mine for spots, 3D and hunting. A small guard with .010 pins will get it done. You may choose to use an .019 pin for spots and for short yardage hunting. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to swap the pins around.
> 
> Before I bought a Hogg-It I tried a couple of "good" sights........ Sure most manufacturers will replace the buggered up pin track but you have to suffer first and then find something else to use until it's rebuilt.
> 
> Sword makes a well built sight but it's not Hogg-It. I know a guy that has 3 and he's getting a Hogg-It for spots and 3D.


What he said.

I have played the different sight game and just bought a Hogg It with the small head and hogg wrap. I have a Sword 3rd plane apex and also a Sword Mutant Titan and it is a very good sight. But I will tell you without a doubt the micro adjust on the Spot Hogg is great and the lack of such on the 3rd Plane Apex gets very old after a while. 

I got it with .010 fibers and then swapped them out with the shop owner on his bow so my first couple of pins are .019 and the rest .010. I sighted it in today in the rain and that hogg wrap is so bright I actually had to put electrical tape over it because the .019 pins glared without it.

I am very impressed with the sight. For the money the Sword is a very good sight with great customer service, but I will admit that the micro adjusts alone make the Hogg It worth the extra $80.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

viper archery micro tune or sword with .019 pins gets my vote


----------



## beergut (Jun 11, 2006)

*sight*

Montan Black Gold has a new sight out called the Solaris. It is a flashpoint with micro adjustable pins. Black gold has bright pins and are well built. You can't beat the lifetime warranty on the sight and the pins. I just wished they made one in the .010 pins. It retails at 183.00 but I saw a guy on E-Bay selling them for 129.00. Awesome buy! I would be shooting that instead of my sword if I could get a Solaris with .010 pins. Good luck on what ever you choose.
TTT


----------



## whoa (Apr 5, 2004)

Swords are great


----------



## s.a.w. (Apr 14, 2009)

Old dovetail bar brass pin sights gets my vote !


----------



## autumn (Sep 22, 2006)

Montana black gold ,Red Zone


----------



## Stoley (Dec 1, 2008)

flintcreek6412 said:


> What he said.
> 
> I have played the different sight game and just bought a Hogg It with the small head and hogg wrap. I have a Sword 3rd plane apex and also a Sword Mutant Titan and it is a very good sight. *But I will tell you without a doubt the micro adjust on the Spot Hogg is great and the lack of such on the 3rd Plane Apex gets very old after a while. *
> 
> ...


----------



## flintcreek6412 (Jun 27, 2006)

Stoley said:


> flintcreek6412 said:
> 
> 
> > What he said.
> ...


----------



## Nomad_Archer (Aug 27, 2008)

i personally get along very well with my viper micro-tune with .019 pins I may try the 
.010 pins in the future but so far i really like the sight and it allows you to put a lens in it if you desire for a reasonable price.


----------



## philhei (May 18, 2009)

I have heard good things about Spot Hogg sights


----------



## Haz-Mat (Nov 13, 2007)

I personall like the viper. I use .10 pins. They seem to have the brightest fibers I have seen. The swords are also great as well. I know many people that shoot them and really like them.
If axcel had a bar sight, it would be mine now. They are very good sights with the best adjustments. Only draw back about a viper, is they are a little sloppy when you loosen them for adjustments.
Haz


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

The black gold redzone or the solaris are hands down the best all around sights this year.


----------



## Rob01 (Feb 15, 2009)

I really like my Sword Apex 3rd Plane Micro. Nice and bright and when it's not it comes with a built in 3 brightness light. All for $110.


----------



## bass-n-bucks95 (Dec 5, 2008)

CBE makes a awsome sight but its very expencive


----------



## FatDogX (Dec 18, 2008)

Axcel Armortech with the .010 pins. Built tough, great adjustment and bright pins, can't go wrong.


----------



## hunt4food#2 (Nov 18, 2006)

Spot hogg hogg-it


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

I really like my Spot Hogg Hogg-It. I can't say it is the best cuz I haven't tried them all.

Lien2


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

axcel armortech all the way. I cant wait until they make one with the rail next year. I have used spot hoggs in the past and really liked them a lot too. Both are very durable and ewasy to adjust. A couple of my buddies have swords and they are alright too. They are less expensive, but they arent as solid as the axcel and the spot hogg.they are a little tough to adjust without the micro adjust feature. You cant go wrong with any of those 3 for 3D


----------



## gryfox00 (Jun 11, 2007)

*best 3d pin sight*

I have tried many different sights,I now have a toxonics micro toolless adjust tournament series and love it !!!


----------



## NDarcher (Oct 27, 2006)

*Sights*

"Don't waste your money "trying sights". Just start with a Spot Hogg Hogg-It. If you shoot pins for anytime you're going to end up with one. I use mine for spots, 3D and hunting. A small guard with .010 pins will get it done. You may choose to use an .019 pin for spots and for short yardage hunting. It doesn't take a rocket scientist to swap the pins around."

Good Call. Couldnt have said it better myself.


----------



## coelkbowhunter (Jul 16, 2006)

*my pick.*



sneak1413 said:


> the black gold redzone or the solaris are hands down the best all around sights this year.


i have tried them all.red zone in the best.


----------



## kaxfuji (Jul 23, 2005)

ote would go with the Viper Microtune. I have never had a problem with them,and been using them for a few years.Close second would be Sword.


----------



## jereast12 (Sep 3, 2007)

CBE TEK Hunter pin sight ........ cant go wrong....


----------

